# Hoax packages cause alarm in Boston



## Chris (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/01/31/suspicious.packages.ap/index.html

They're thinking it might be a college prank. Basically half of Boston is completely shut down right now, and it's 45 minutes until peak commuting time.



> BOSTON, Massachusetts (AP) -- Five suspicious packages planted throughout Boston Wednesday forced the shutdown of major roads, a bridge and a stretch of the Charles River.
> 
> Authorities concluded the objects were not bombs.
> 
> ...



They're up to 10 packages, btw.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2007)

Haha it's an Aqua Teen Hunger Force marketing campaign Turner just said. What a crazy misunderstanding. Being an Aqua Teen fan I can't help but find this somewhat amusing, but it's too bad this caused so much havoc for people and law enforcement.


----------



## Nik (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah, pretty lame story, I just watched the press conference.

I wonder if Bush will add this event to his list of thwarted terrorist plots.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2007)

The Aqua Teen movie is going to be a huge hit now (if it wasn't already).


----------



## Donnie (Jan 31, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Haha it's an Aqua Teen Hunger Force marketing campaign Turner just said. What a crazy misunderstanding. Being an Aqua Teen fan I can't help but find this somewhat amusing, but it's too bad this caused so much havoc for people and law enforcement.


 No shit?


----------



## Chris (Jan 31, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Haha it's an Aqua Teen Hunger Force marketing campaign Turner just said. What a crazy misunderstanding. Being an Aqua Teen fan I can't help but find this somewhat amusing, but it's too bad this caused so much havoc for people and law enforcement.



Unreal, what a bunch of fucking dumbasses. Boston is still closed down, traffic is a total mess. They're boxes wrapped with wires and batteries, and they put them in 10 different cities.

What kind of stupid moron, in the 9/11 era, would think that this could possibly be a good idea? CNN just said it'll be 2-5 years in prison for EACH device planted when they determine who is responsible.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 31, 2007)

Chris said:


> CNN just said it'll be 2-5 years in prison for EACH device planted when they determine who is responsible.


*That* is completely fucking ridiculous. It seems that anymore if somebody farts people cry terrorism.


----------



## Vince (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Donnie (Jan 31, 2007)

This is going to make for some great bumps on Adult Swim.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm soooooooo going to burn in hell for this but oh well:

http://paranoidboston.ytmnd.com/


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 31, 2007)

Chris said:


> What kind of stupid moron, in the 9/11 era, would think that this could possibly be a good idea? CNN just said it'll be 2-5 years in prison for EACH device planted when they determine who is responsible.



I was thinking the same, exact thing when I read that story. Wow.


----------



## zimbloth (Jan 31, 2007)

Donnie said:


> I'm soooooooo going to burn in hell for this but oh well:
> 
> http://paranoidboston.ytmnd.com/



haha nice


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2007)

So 2 people have been arrestesd for "placing a hoax device". WTF? A hoax device? I can see if somebody called in a bomb threat or whatever but... 

Here's your hoax devices: http://aquateenhungerbomb.ytmnd.com(yeah, it's a YTMND but geez... this country needs to lighten up a tad.  )

http://www.adultswim.com/shows/athf/movie/index.html FTW!!!!!


----------



## Vince (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm with Donnie. Aqua Teen Hunger Force is da bomb!


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> I'm with Donnie. Aqua Teen Hunger Force is da bomb!



  

http://www.mechanistic.net/remooned1.mp3


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2007)

rofl your avatar, well done:


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 1, 2007)

Donnie said:


> http://www.mechanistic.net/remooned1.mp3



Peninsula of Masculinity = best line ever.


----------



## NDG (Feb 1, 2007)

Is it really necessary to blur the damn finger, I mean c'mon.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2007)

They can show all the death and destruction from the war or whatever else, but when it comes to a cartoon character's finger... 


zimbloth said:


> rofl your avatar, well done:


 It had to be done. 


Metal Ken said:


> Peninsula of Masculinity = best line ever.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 1, 2007)

1. I STILL think this prank or whatever was _almost_ the stupidest idea ever...

2. I still think cartoons in general, and ATHF in particular, are the _almost_ the stupidest things ever...

But THIS -


Donnie said:


> They can show all the death and destruction from the war or whatever else, but when it comes to a cartoon character's finger...



Is _DEFINITELY_ the stupidest thing ever. I couldn't agree more, Flas... er, Donni.. er.., whoever the hell you are today! 

 Well fucking said.


----------



## Naren (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm with Donnie. That thing doesn't look like a bomb. It doesn't look suspicious either. If I hadn't seen a picture of it, I'd probably agree that in this day of 9/11 terrorism, you shouldn't do something like that. But, now that I know what it looks like, how the hell could you think that's a bomb? Geez.


----------



## Alpo (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, the censored cartoon finger is pretty funny


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 1, 2007)

Man, i know if i saw a light up sign of a cartoon character, i'd run for my life, too. Fuck.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Naren said:


> I'm with Donnie. That thing doesn't look like a bomb. It doesn't look suspicious either. If I hadn't seen a picture of it, I'd probably agree that in this day of 9/11 terrorism, you shouldn't do something like that. But, now that I know what it looks like, how the hell could you think that's a bomb? Geez.



I was just talking with Nate about this the other day. How I remember when I was a kid, in school, there were no security guards or metal detectors. People could just walk right in and out. And in the library, there were no scanners, to make sure you weren't stealing things, or in stores. That stuff was unheard of, and it was only 20 years ago.

What a different world it was. People would have just laughed at this kind of nonsense back then.


----------



## Naren (Feb 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Man, i know if i saw a light up sign of a cartoon character, i'd run for my life, too. Fuck.



 So true.



The Dark Wolf said:


> I was just talking with Nate about this the other day. How I remember when I was a kid, in school, there were no security guards or metal detectors. People could just walk right in and out. And in the library, there were no scanners, to make sure you weren't stealing things, or in stores. That stuff was unheard of, and it was only 20 years ago.
> 
> What a different world it was. People would have just laughed at this kind of nonsense back then.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. I STILL think this prank or whatever was _almost_ the stupidest idea ever...


Bob, you are probably the last person on this board I want to argue with(I consider you a part of my family now. Kind of like a sister-in-law.  ). Anyway... do you really think that they came up with this and said, "This is awesome! People are soooo going to think that this is a terrorist plot!"? It was not a prank at all. It was just a advertisement gone bad. And I will reiterate... the people of this country need to lighten up a bit. 
Don't be hatin'. 



The Dark Wolf said:


> 2. I still think cartoons in general, and ATHF in particular, are the _almost_ the stupidest things ever...


You, my friend, need to get some help.   j/k.



The Dark Wolf said:


> But THIS -
> 
> 
> Is _DEFINITELY_ the stupidest thing ever. I couldn't agree more, Flas... er, Donni.. er.., whoever the hell you are today!
> ...


Thanks.  Very rarely do I have my moments.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Man, i know if i saw a light up sign of a cartoon character, i'd run for my life, too. Fuck.



When I heard that they were suppose to be in Seattle too... I was ready to head on out and snag me some but I don't think they were put out yet.

I'd slap those fuckers on eBay so fast...


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 1, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Bob, you are probably the last person on this board I want to argue with(I consider you a part of my family now. Kind of like a sister-in-law.  ). Anyway... do you really think that they came up with this and said, "This is awesome! People are soooo going to think that this is a terrorist plot!"? It was not a prank at all. It was just a advertisement gone bad. And I will reiterate... the people of this country need to lighten up a bit.
> Don't be hatin'.



Exactly, its not a "Hoax", and it was never intended as such. it was the same as putting up a neon sign in a window.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 1, 2007)

Donnie said:


> When I heard that they were suppose to be in Seattle too... I was ready to head on out and snag me some but I don't think they were put out yet.
> 
> I'd slap those fuckers on eBay so fast...



Dude, i'd slap that fucker up on my wall. i want one of those Err's bad. he's like, the best character after the Cybernetic Ghost of Christmas Past.


----------



## Naren (Feb 1, 2007)

Donnie said:


> Bob, you are probably the last person on this board I want to argue with(I consider you a part of my family now. Kind of like a sister-in-law.  ). Anyway... do you really think that they came up with this and said, "This is awesome! People are soooo going to think that this is a terrorist plot!"? It was not a prank at all. It was just a advertisement gone bad. And I will reiterate... the people of this country need to lighten up a bit.
> Don't be hatin'.
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed on all points. 

I am sure they did not intend for this to be thought of as a terrorist's bomb. The people of the US seriously need to lighten up. It's paranoia gone wild.



Metal Ken said:


> Dude, i'd slap that fucker up on my wall. i want one of those Err's bad. he's like, the best character after the Cybernetic Ghost of Christmas Past.



Nah, dude, I think he is the best character (even better than the Cybernetic Ghost of Christmas Past).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Donnie said:


> You, my friend, need to get some help.   j/k.


Hey! Cartoons insult my intelligence. I'm a professional wrestling fan, after all. 



BTW, yeah, I completely agree they didn't think people would think it's a bomb. I guess I phrased it wrong. But if you would have asked _me personally _ to put them up, I think the idear would have came to me after about 2 seconds of reflection and I woulda said NO WAY, JOSE! 

I bet the next great idea is for a remake of 'The Towering Inferno' movie, where people run into random movie theaters yelling "FIRE!" to promote it.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Hey! Cartoons insult my intelligence. I'm a professional wrestling fan, after all.


Ah... ok. That explains it.  



The Dark Wolf said:


> I bet the next great idea is for a remake of 'The Towering Inferno' movie, where people run into random movie theaters yelling "FIRE!" to promote it.


  


And for the record... Carl is the best character.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 1, 2007)

Naren said:


> Agreed on all points.
> 
> I am sure they did not intend for this to be thought of as a terrorist's bomb. The people of the US seriously need to lighten up. It's paranoia gone wild.
> 
> ...



yeah, he is pretty great  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8wkfQOibc8

That and the "I will rock your FAAAAAAACE!"


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2007)

Err and Dr. Weird > * IMO 

SAMHAIN FOREVER!!!!!


----------



## Naren (Feb 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> yeah, he is pretty great
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8wkfQOibc8
> 
> That and the "I will rock your FAAAAAAACE!"



I love that episode. The Foreigner belt.  I used to have those on DVD until I gave them to my friend.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2007)

And the funniest part of this whole story(as my girlfriend just pointed out)... It's reported that these "hoax devices" have been in place since *January 15th*!!! 

Cartoon "Terrorist" Network - 1
Homeland Security - 0



So I guess, logically, the next stop on the "War on Terror" is not North Korea or Iran... It is, in fact, Baron Underbite's homeland of Underland!!!
*eRep for the person who know's what in the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## Vince (Feb 1, 2007)

Check out the article on the main page:

http://www.aquateencentral.com/

It's AMAZING people actually thought those were bombs.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> Check out the article on the main page:
> 
> http://www.aquateencentral.com/
> 
> It's AMAZING people actually thought those were bombs.



I just ordered the t-shirt.


----------



## Naren (Feb 1, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> Check out the article on the main page:
> 
> http://www.aquateencentral.com/
> 
> It's AMAZING people actually thought those were bombs.






The article said:


> I'd have the say, the only person thusfar who has been a straight-shooter is Keith Olbermann at MSNBC who mentioned that you would have to be an idiot not to realize that this:
> 
> [Picture]
> 
> ...



 Hilarious. And I completely agree.

http://raplica.com/store/shirts/Adlt_Swim/mooninite


----------



## Karl Hungus (Feb 1, 2007)

The stupidity of some people in the states astounds me.

I cannot imagine how anyone thought it was a bomb, and how astoundingly huge everyone is making this.


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm now thinking that ATHF:MFFT will have the biggest opening of any movie in 2007.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 1, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> The stupidity of some people in the states astounds me.
> 
> I cannot imagine how anyone thought it was a bomb, and how astoundingly huge everyone is making this.



America 101 Karl: "Everyone" = the media. The media here sensationalizes everything, I guarantee 99% of people couldn't give two shits. I for one live and Boston and was caught in traffic today and I still think it was funny.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 1, 2007)

Although it caused a problem for people in Boston (and I don't find THAT part of it funny), this is pretty hilarious. How do you mistake that for a bomb? Geez, apparently the ones they planted in philly already had the batteries die! lol They've been up THAT long. That said, I'm definitely going to see that movie now. My friend let me borrow 3 seasons of ATHF on DVD and I only got through the first two but DAMN that shit is hilarious! I'm going to go buy them all once I get my Thorn all paid off!


----------



## Adam (Feb 1, 2007)

Heres the vid of the guys putting the signs up
http://www.austinswim.org/guerilla.html



Donnie said:


> So I guess, logically, the next stop on the "War on Terror" is not North Korea or Iran... It is, in fact, Baron Underbite's homeland of Underland!!!
> *eRep for the person who know's what in the hell I'm talking about.



Venture Bros. FTW


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 1, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aqua-Teen-Hunge...363QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320078099678
http://cgi.ebay.com/aqua-teen-hunge...363QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190078492881
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aqua-Teen-Hunge...363QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330083526752


----------



## Makelele (Feb 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Aqua-Teen-Hunge...363QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320078099678
> http://cgi.ebay.com/aqua-teen-hunge...363QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190078492881
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Aqua-Teen-Hunge...363QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330083526752



OMG! Someone's selling bombs on ebay.


----------



## Drew (Feb 1, 2007)

I took the day off, and didn't even hear about this until this morning. 

Evidently the kids are being charged with somehting like "placing hoax devices to promote a cartoon." Gee, I was unaware this was a crime. 

Honestly, the only reason they're being charged, I'm sure, is that the Boston police force got embarrassed, and they're latching on to the fact that the kids evidently didn't place them in the spots they'd been assigned as proof of "criminal intent."

I mean, for christ's sake, it's a flat peice of something with like 50 lightbulbs in the shape of a figure. Props to the cop who eventually saw one and recognized it for what it was...


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 1, 2007)

Drew said:


> Evidently the kids are being charged with somehting like "placing hoax devices to promote a cartoon." Gee, I was unaware this was a crime.



Well, it was a promo company. the kids were 4-5 years older than you ;p


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 1, 2007)

They should arrest the tards that called them in as "bombs" in the first place... way to cause a scare!


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 1, 2007)

HighGain510 said:


> They should arrest the tards that called them in as "bombs" in the first place... way to cause a scare!



+1


----------



## Naren (Feb 1, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Aqua-Teen-Hunge...363QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320078099678
> http://cgi.ebay.com/aqua-teen-hunge...363QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item190078492881
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Aqua-Teen-Hunge...363QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330083526752



Those are going for $600-800 right now.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 1, 2007)

I saw that too... why not just buy a litebrite set and make one yourself for $25?  

I just ran across this... hiliarious! 







At the same time kinda scary, what if they are watching this and thinking to themselves "well they were able to leave these on a bridge for 3 weeks without being noticed?! Hmmmm...."


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2007)

Donnie said:


> I'm soooooooo going to burn in hell for this but oh well:
> 
> http://paranoidboston.ytmnd.com/





Love the new avatar, Donnie!!!!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 1, 2007)

LOL they pulled the litebrite sign auctions already! $600 sale down the drain for those guys! Buy-it-now, FTW!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 1, 2007)

why did ebay yank them, thats bullshit


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm thinking maybe it could be looked at as either "stolen property" or "crime evidence" being sold on eBay? lol


----------



## Vince (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/02/01/boston.bombscare/index.html

*Two plead not guilty to Boston hoax charges *

CHARLESTOWN, Massachusetts (CNN) -- Two men pleaded not guilty Thursday to charges they created panic by placing "bomblike" electronic light boards displaying a cartoon character with an upraised middle finger throughout Boston.

Assistant Attorney General John Grossman called the light boards "bomblike" devices and said that if they had been explosive they could have damaged transportation infrastructure in the city.

Judge Paul K. Leary told Grossman that, according to law, the suspects must intend to create a panic to be charged with placing hoax devices. (Watch a Web video of men placing the light boards on structures around Boston )

It appears the suspects had no such intent, the judge said, but the question should be discussed in a later hearing.

Peter Berdovsky and Sean Stevens were released on $2,500 bail, said Mike Rich, their attorney. The next pre-trial hearing is scheduled for March 7.

Both men were cooperative with authorities, and neither has a previous criminal record in Massachusetts, Grossman said.

In a news conference, Rich told reporters he had advised his clients not to discuss the incident. *Stevens and Berdovsky took the podium and said they were taking questions only about haircuts in the 1970s. 

When a reporter accused them of not taking the situation seriously, Stevens responded, "We're taking it very seriously." Asked another question about the case, Stevens reiterated they were answering questions only about hair and accused the reporter of not taking him and Berdovsky seriously.

Reporters did not relent and as they continued, Berdovsky disregarded their queries, saying, "That's not a hair question. I'm sorry."*

On Wednesday, Boston authorities shut down bridges and a stretch of the Charles River. The scares sparked criticism of Turner Broadcasting System Inc., the parent company of CNN, because the cartoon "moon men" were part of a guerrilla marketing campaign to promote the late-night Adult Swim cartoon "Aqua Teen Hunger Force." (Watch how the scare unfolded )

The moon men, or "Mooninites" as they're known to the show's faithful, are delinquent outer-space men who make frequent appearances on the program. Photographs of the devices show several tiny light bulbs protruding from a circuit board that houses wiring and at least four batteries.

Berdovsky, 27, a freelance video artist from Arlington, Massachusetts, and Stevens, 28, face charges of placing a hoax device in a way that results in panic, as well as one count of disorderly conduct, said Massachusetts Attorney General Martha Coakley. The hoax charge is a felony, she said.

According to his Web site, Berdovsky is a graduate of the Massachusetts College of Art who goes by the nickname "Zebbler." Berdovsky, a Belarusian, has a green card and is seeking asylum in the United States, Rich said.

Mayor calls stunt "outrageous"
A Web site, www.zebbler.com, features a video of people assembling the LED moon men and driving around Boston installing them on buildings and other structures. Turner Broadcasting has said a third-party New York advertising firm, Interference Inc., conducted the campaign, and the Web video's introduction states, "The Interference Information Network takes on the ATHF," referring to "Aqua Teen Hunger Force." 

Interference Inc. had no comment on the incident.

Boston Police Commissioner Edward Davis called the stunt "unconscionable," while Boston Mayor Thomas Menino called it "outrageous" and the product of "corporate greed." Democratic Rep. Ed Markey, a Boston-area congressman, added, "It would be hard to dream up a more appalling publicity stunt."

Phil Kent, TBS's chairman and CEO, issued an apology to the city and said in a statement that police were notified as soon as Turner realized the marketing campaign was mistaken for something sinister.

"We also directed the third-party marketing firm who posted the advertisements to take them down immediately," Kent said in a statement. (Read the full statement)

But while Menino and Coakley called the apology inadequate, others disregarded Boston's response as much ado about nothing.

Twenty-two-year-old Todd Venderlin, a design student at the Parsons School of Design in New York City, saw one of the devices two weeks ago as he left a lounge in south Boston, according to The Boston Globe. He said he was stunned when he saw bomb squads removing them.

"It's so not threatening -- it's a Lite Brite," he told the newspaper, referring to the children's toy that allows its users to create pictures by placing translucent pegs into an opaque board. "I don't understand how they could be terrified. I would if it was a bunch of circuits blinking, but it wasn't."

Devices in place for weeks
Turner said the devices have been in place for two or three weeks in Boston; New York City; Los Angeles, California; Chicago, Illinois; Atlanta, Georgia; Seattle, Washington; Portland, Oregon; Austin, Texas; San Francisco, California; and Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.

However, only in Boston did the light boards create such a furor. In Seattle and several suburbs, the signs were removed without fuss, according to The Associated Press.

"We haven't had any calls to 911 regarding this," Seattle police spokesman Sean Whitcomb told AP on Wednesday.

Police in Philadelphia told AP that authorities had confiscated 56 of the devices. In New York, a street was shut down for 45 minutes after two of the devices were found on an overpass, the New York Post reported. In all, 41 of the devices were found in the Big Apple, according to the newspaper.

In Boston, however, state, local and federal authorities shut down the Boston University and Longfellow bridges, and blocked maritime traffic from the Charles River into Boston Harbor. Bomb squads scrambled throughout the city and its suburbs, snarling traffic and mass transit in the city.

Coakley and Menino did not rule out the possibility of criminal charges, or a civil suit to recoup what they say is the hundreds of thousands of dollars the city spent to respond to the bomb scares.

Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority spokesman Joe Pesaturo said the legal department is sending Turner a letter asking the company to reimburse the city for all costs incurred during the hoax, but the authority had no plans to unilaterally file a lawsuit.

Coakley, who said she didn't learn of the devices until Turner sent a fax to City Hall about 5 p.m. Wednesday, said Turner did not provide the locations of the devices. Officials believe there were 38 light boards placed around Boston, some on private property, she said. As of Thursday morning, 15 had been recovered, Boston police spokesman Eddie Chrispin said. 

"It had a very sinister appearance," Coakley told reporters. "It had a battery behind it, and wires."

Asked whether Massachusetts authorities have the jurisdiction to arrest people out of state, Coakley said she believed they would if the offenses took place in Massachusetts. Turner Broadcasting's headquarters is in Atlanta.

Adult Swim shares channel space with Cartoon Network, another Turner enterprise. The Cartoon Network broadcasts during the day and is aimed at a younger audience. At night, Adult Swim takes over the airwaves with its more mature programming.

CNN's Dan Lothian, Fran Fifis and Deborah Feyerick contributed to this report.


----------------------------------------


----------



## Donnie (Feb 1, 2007)

I can see all the "higher ups" just getting more and more pissed off by the second.


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2007)

I haven't seen one in Austin nor probably will I since this showed up. Do we really have nothing else to worry about than a fucking souped up Lite-Brite?


----------



## NDG (Feb 1, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> [
> 
> *"It's so not threatening -- it's a Lite Brite,"* he told the newspaper, referring to the children's toy that allows its users to create pictures by placing translucent pegs into an opaque board. "I don't understand how they could be terrified. I would if it was a bunch of circuits blinking, but it wasn't."



Thank you, I couldn't remember what those were called. It was bugging me all morning.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have to say that this is just freaking hilarious 

I'm not a ATHF fan but w/e lol


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2007)

I love Aqua Teen and I think all this is stupid. Funny, but stupid.


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Feb 1, 2007)

Donnie said:


> I'm soooooooo going to burn in hell for this but oh well:
> 
> http://paranoidboston.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Naren (Feb 1, 2007)

I read another article on this today. People who think this is "outrageous" are really funny.


----------



## Vince (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2007)

Vince, you are a legend.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 2, 2007)

this shit just gets more and more ridiculous and laughable 


dude that is awesome


----------



## Regor (Feb 2, 2007)

I've heard reports saying that the city of Boston spent $750,000 on this whole 'scare'.

WTF cost that much money about all this?!??!! That's fukin insane!!!


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 2, 2007)

One of the coolest viral marketing schemes I've seen in a while blew up into what seems to be one of the most widely publicized viral marketing schems ever.

I'm sure Turner will gladly fork over $750,000. It's chump change to them.

It's too bad that they probably won't be frank with their apology.

"We're sorry that we did not have the foresight to predict that some of your city's inhabitants lacked the common sense to realize that if someone were to plant a bomb, they WOULD NOT make it as bright and noticeable as possible."


----------



## Naren (Feb 2, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> One of the coolest viral marketing schemes I've seen in a while blew up into what seems to be one of the most widely publicized viral marketing schems ever.
> 
> I'm sure Turner will gladly fork over $750,000. It's chump change to them.
> 
> ...



Would you be frank in your apology? I wouldn't. "We're sorry that some of your city's inhabitants are so brain dead as to think a bright light-style cartoon image giving the finger could be some terrorist attack on the US."

I image the muslim they see doing this, "We pray to the bright-light image of a cartoon Martian giving the finger. We will use your glorious likeliness as a vessel of destruction!"


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 2, 2007)

If I were Turner broadcasting, no I wouldn't.

If I were one of the guys on trial, yes I would. I would of course re-word it for courtesy however.

(Tangent, this is something that always irks me. Is it grammatically correct to use "however" at the end of a sentence?)


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, maybe the movie will do really well now.


----------



## Chris (Feb 2, 2007)

Naren said:


> Would you be frank in your apology? I wouldn't. "We're sorry that some of your city's inhabitants are so brain dead as to think a bright light-style cartoon image giving the finger could be some terrorist attack on the US."
> 
> I image the muslim they see doing this, "We pray to the bright-light image of a cartoon Martian giving the finger. We will use your glorious likeliness as a vessel of destruction!"



Actually, the first few that they found were broken. They looked up and saw something hanging under a bridge with batteries and wires hanging off of it, and called the authorities. The authorities then got similar reports, and since Boston is where 9/11 began, took action.

I'd rather they overreact like this than blow it off. I'm sure if you saw a strange, wired-up box hanging under a bridge, you'd go up and investigate it, right?


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 2, 2007)

Chris said:


> Actually, the first few that they found were broken. They looked up and saw something hanging under a bridge with batteries and wires hanging off of it, and called the authorities. The authorities then got similar reports, and since Boston is where 9/11 began, took action.
> 
> I'd rather they overreact like this than blow it off. I'm sure if you saw a strange, wired-up box hanging under a bridge, you'd go up and investigate it, right?



Excellent point  I actually didn't even know the first one's reported were broken. That actually does make much more sense how someone can go thinking it might be an explosive devices. Lit up though I think it's pretty retarded to freak out and think it's a bomb.


Rev.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 2, 2007)

I couldn't resist updating my signature in honour of this. Because, really, that's just a funny line. I would have sworn it was a quote from the show if it wasn't from CNN.


----------



## NDG (Feb 2, 2007)

vs.





Even turned off I'm not sure how this is suspect.

Edit* I know that's just an example of an IED, but I'm not sure what on the lightboard could be mistaken for an explosive fill.


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 2, 2007)

Mahathera said:


> I know that's just an example of an IED, but I'm not sure what on the lightboard could be mistaken for an explosive fill.



Actually, your post makes me understand even moreso how some might've gotten suspicious of the sign. Your image shows basically a plain white box as obviously in use it would be closed - not open showing it's inside components. I think if plain white boxes were placed around the city and people freaked out and thought it was a bomb but it was later found out to be bread boxes everyone would still say people are paranoid and that they over reacted. When exactly is a bomb supposed to be so obvious? Secondly, the pic you posted clearly had the Duracell batteries exposed. In the actual fully intact signs the batteries are covered in what looks strikingly similar to the common explosive bricks everyone has become accustomed to seeing in movies.

While I'm surely not saying people *should* have freaked out, I'm simply saying to a certain degree I can *understand* why the unlighted signs might have cause some stir. What I don't get is why the police didn't squash this down as quick as possible once the first sign was found to be nothing of the sort.


Rev.


----------



## NDG (Feb 2, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> In the actual fully intact signs the batteries are covered in what looks strikingly similar to the common explosive bricks everyone has become accustomed to seeing in movies.
> Rev.



If that is the case, then I _could_ see how people mistake it for a bomb.


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2007)

"Let me place this bomb where people can see it." Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## NDG (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Mastodon (Feb 2, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> "Let me place this bomb where people can see it." Sounds like a good idea to me.



That's what I was trying to say.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 11, 2007)

Update: Jack Bauer's on the case.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWUaQVZHzyI


----------



## cadenhead (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought those things looked familiar.

http://graffitiresearchlab.com/

Scroll down a little to where it says, "THIS IS NOT THE WORK OF THE GRL" and you will see a video made by those guys putting up the signs. 

At the end, it says "Inspired by the Brilliant Creativity of the Graffiti Research Lab"


----------



## Rick (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, the CEO of Cartoon Network resigned after all of this.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 18, 2007)

"It had a very sinister appearance," Coakley told reporters. "It had a battery behind it, and wires."

LOL thats so funny. this is the funniest fuck up i've heard off in a while. Its the worlds greatest prank, these guys are gonna be famous


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Korbain said:


> "It had a very sinister appearance," Coakley told reporters. "It had a battery behind it, and wires."
> 
> LOL thats so funny. this is the funniest fuck up i've heard off in a while. Its the worlds greatest prank, these guys are gonna be famous



+1

Err is the greatest

  @ that jack bauer thing


----------

